# Newbie Question



## bluerdg (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm new to the forum and enjoying the he!! out of it. Just stumbled onto this thread and this looks like fun. Just a question - Anyone try this with anything other than Lemon Juice. Wife loves one of the Pomegrannit lemonades. Wondering if it would work with a good mix of POM and Lemon juice.


----------



## Green Mountains (Nov 2, 2010)

The Pee apparently knows no boundries..... experiment and let us know how you do.


Welcome to the forum.


----------

